# Updates To The Tutorial Section



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Greetings fellow Heretics...if you have frequented the Tutorials Section lately you may have noted that a few changes have been taking place.

Over the years Heresy has accumulated a large number of tutorials but until now there has never been an up to date 'at a glance' method of locating a particular subject. 

Well, that has now been rectified with the update and catalogue of every single tutorial we have.

There are now only four sections of the Tutorials forum, at the top of each is a sticky thread containing an index of that sections tutorials. I have broken each section into subheadings to make finding a particular tutorial that bit easier.

Click on the links below to head on over and check out the forum:



*Painting & Airbrushing Index*

*Converting, Modelling and Green Stuff Index*

*Terrain and Basing Index*

*Tools of the Trade Index*



Not only should the indexes make for easier navigation but for those of you 'requesting' new tutorials I would ask that you use the indexes to see whether what you are requesting already exists.

If anybody discovers a broken link or problem with the Tutorials forum, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Enjoy 

*Cypher*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

This sounds awesome! I just bought some Skaven so this would be great to get a grasp or Idea of how I want to paint them and I can get the techniques here! Good Work!


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooooo shiny!

also, some of those threads are very old. Is it cool if we comment on them now, if we have any questions or comments? this one in particular

[edit] i posted anyway. :3


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, this will definitely help.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope folk will find this very useful, there's a hell of a lot of accumulated knowledge in the Tutorials section so use it as the excellent resource it is.

If you find a tutorial with broken pictures please let me know (there are currently one or two I know about). My next task is to take it one tutorial at a time and edit the photo's, store them in the Heresy Gallery and re-link them to the original post so they will never be lost.

Hosting from other sites like photobucket is ok as far as it goes but more often than not accounts get closed or photo's deleted causing an instant broken tute.




MidnightKid333 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo shiny!
> 
> also, some of those threads are very old. Is it cool if we comment on them now, if we have any questions or comments? this one in particular
> 
> [edit] i posted anyway. :3


Thread Necromancy, whilst generally frowned upon is not 'off-limits' provided you are actually adding something of value. So, for example, adding the likes of 'yeah man, totally agree with this' or 'cool tute' is a no no :nono:. 

On the other hand if you have extra information such as a link or another way of doing something that enhances the original post then feel free to add it


----------

